# 1967 barn find before and after clean up



## redline1968 (Sep 10, 2017)

picked this up Friday. It was in a dry barn it was solid dust 1/8 inch thick and looked rough. the dust saved the bike...I cleaned it and that's it nothing else.  It looks all original... turned out better than I thought.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Sep 10, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 10, 2017)

Wow, nice job man!! Love me some Coppertone.


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Sep 29, 2017)

Awesome!!!


----------



## vastingray (Sep 29, 2017)

Wow came out great


----------



## reeducado2003 (Sep 30, 2017)

[emoji106] [emoji123] [emoji123] [emoji605] 

Enviado desde mi SM-N910T mediante Tapatalk


----------



## STIKSHIFTER (Oct 19, 2017)

That's AMAZING!!!  Great find.


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 19, 2017)

Thank you ..rides great.


----------

